# was thinking about adopting a rabbit



## Badabingspetstore (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all was thinking about adopting a rabbit. Problem is that i live in a very small 1 bedroom flat. Is it cruel to have a rabbit with no outdoor space ? Also does keeping a rabbit indoors make a big smell ? 

thanks any help would be great as i have come across a lionhead bread that is so cute.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

They are very smelly, pretty darn cute, may I suggest holding off on getting one or maybe consider a hamster/guinea pig/ etc... Good Luck!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Badabingspetstore said:


> Hi all was thinking about adopting a rabbit. Problem is that i live in a very small 1 bedroom flat. Is it cruel to have a rabbit with no outdoor space ? Also does keeping a rabbit indoors make a big smell ?
> 
> thanks any help would be great as i have come across a lionhead bread that is so cute.


Hi.

My Rabbit lived indoors, and they do have strong smelling urine. The smell is suposed to be reduced a little if the rabbit is spayed or neutered... Mine wasn't however, so she did get a little smelly! Bless her heart.

Rabbits do like to run around in the grass and be outdoors, so I agree with Pugsley, maybe consider another small animal, that doesn't need asmuch, or any, outdoor space? Hamsters, Gerbils, etc.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Hi.
> 
> My Rabbit lived indoors, and they do have strong smelling urine. The smell is suposed to be reduced a little if the rabbit is spayed or neutered... Mine wasn't however, so she did get a little smelly! Bless her heart.
> 
> Rabbits do like to run around in the grass and be outdoors, so I agree with Pugsley, maybe consider another small animal, that doesn't need asmuch, or any, outdoor space? Hamsters, Gerbils, etc.


Thanks your great! hugs!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

